# Bug Report : invalid active users



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

I've got to be honest - most times I lurk on this site - and if I feel the need I will log in and make a comment.

Today I noticed that even after logging out I was registered as an active user because 2 other users logged in after me. SO - it seems like the active user feature is implemented as a 'stack'. Everyone on top of you needs to log off before you yourself are logged off. SO - if you wonder why someone hasn't responded to you even though thy seem to be online - perhaps they have gone to sleep hours ago.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

No problem. I never look.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> No problem. I never look.


Neither do I.


----------

